# Gretel - stressing me out.



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

A couple nights ago Gretel started doing something similar to reverse sneezing, only doing it A LOT so I called the vet, no room, give her benedryl.

Did that all day yesterday, then this morning (after i've cancelled our appointment because she's doing better) she refuses the benedryl and after getting it with a syringe coughs it back up, and starts hacking up white foam.

I don't understand, she has an appetite, she just sounds like she's got some crazy respiratory thing going on, i'm especially panicked because she was late on her heartworm preventative god forbid.

They can't see me until 9:45 tomorrow morning, wish me luck with the hacking, coughing, and foaming :sad7:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I wish you and little gretel luck,when i give my cat meds in a syringe sometimes she brings it up as it has gone down her throat too quickly,and she starts to gag.Hope that's all it was


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh Im sorry Gretel isnt better  I wouldnt worry about the foaming part, they will do that to try to get something back out of their throats. My cat has done that getting medicine before. 
Keeping my fingers crossed that shes just got a little cold!


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

Could it be oak pollen? Even the Benadryl didn't help me last year when I was down there. Claritin is another good option. Hope it's nothing serious; good luck!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

It very well could be the pollen, I myself have been very ill with it but i'm not messing around with her this time.

She's weezy and sneezy and just doesn't sound right. If the Dr. tells me she has allergies just keep doing what i'm doing that's just $20 to him, that says i'm not worried about it.

I'd much rather be safe than sorry. Last year she had an upper respritory infection and he treated her with antibiotics, around this time of year but it knocked it right out so perhaps it's the same thing. We'll know tomorrow!


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

That would be my call, too...always better to have the peace of mind! I'd still rather have your oak pollen than my 6' snow banks.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

An update:

We just got back from the vet, our vet apparently makes house calls so he was fashionably late, which was fine but good to know if I ever had horses.

Gretel had a temp of 103 and swollen lymph nodes, wittle girl has an upper respiratory infection as expected - so a quick shot, 8 days of antibiotics, and she should be on her way.

She didn't even cough of wheeze for him! Talk about making me look like i'm delusional describing these horrible wheezing and coughing episodes she's been having! Haha


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Poor Gretel! I'm glad you have it all figured out--hopefully she feels back to her old self again soon!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

There is some freak respiratory inflection going around Durango that has them telling us all to keep our dogs at home. But so far, its just been reported here, in our Valley, so, I doubt its related to anything going on w/ Gretel. I hope the antibiotics help and that she's feeling better sooner than later.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Just got home from work, she's STILL woozy from whatever shot he gave her this morning! I hope it's working, the poor thing is acting downright silly!

Dr. C says he thinks she's just prone to them with allergy season and since it's so bad this year and uncharacteristically dry it's just aggravating it more than usual.

She's in for total TLC tonight, i'm heading out for ladies night and she's already tucked in with daddy who is enjoying the night off watching tv with a beer in his right and Gretel in his left - Gretels life is complete!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

How long do you think before we start seeing Gretel results on antibiotics? This is only the second pill we've given her of eight.

She's still active and stuff, but she gets so caught up coughing and stuff  I feel so bad for her she's miserable, I even had to open all the doors and windows earlier because while I was cooking the steam and smells seemed to agitate her  ugh poor baby.

I'm becoming increasingly suspicious because our air conditioner started leaking in June of last year, and we got a lot of water damage then they "cleaned up" anyway and it started leaking again last week so i'm starting to wonder if there is mold damage and she's susceptible - they tell me there isn't, but it doesn't smell right to me, I can only imagine to her.

Her first respiratory infection was August last year, and this is her second. 

Better believe if she's still sick in 6 days we're going back to the dr. and considering everything.


----------

